# Zoanthid identification



## Jules

This little zoa was a hitchhiker on a frag I bought. I was wondering has anyone seen this kind and if so does it have a name? 
Thanks!!


----------



## nc208082

Looks like a dragon eye zoa


----------



## aquatic_expressions

Jules said:


> This little zoa was a hitchhiker on a frag I bought. I was wondering has anyone seen this kind and if so does it have a name?
> Thanks!!


Radioactive Dragon Eyes  Also I have your rasta zoa. It should be ready hopefully by this weekend but I will let you know as I'm waiting for it to open up


----------



## Jules

Thank you both for the ID!!! I couldn't find it anywhere. None of the pics I saw had the pink ring on it.
Jay - Awesome thank you! Also can you frag me 1 sunny D please (My daughter fell in love with the pic you posted of them)


----------



## aquatic_expressions

Jules said:


> Thank you both for the ID!!! I couldn't find it anywhere. None of the pics I saw had the pink ring on it.
> Jay - Awesome thank you! Also can you frag me 1 sunny D please (My daughter fell in love with the pic you posted of them)


Absolutely. I will message you once both are ready.


----------



## Patwa

Jules said:


> This little zoa was a hitchhiker on a frag I bought. I was wondering has anyone seen this kind and if so does it have a name?
> Thanks!!


did you, by chance, buy this micromussa frag from Aquatic Kingdom?


----------



## Jules

Yes, I most certainly did buy it fromAquatic Kingdom. Why do you ask?


----------



## Patwa

I ask because I had my eye on it because the zoas were very unique  I saw it one day then went back the very next day to pick it up and it was gone. Good to know you're the one who got it.

It's *NOT* Radioactive Dragon Eyes, though......very similar, but not the same at all if you look closely. I know radioactive dragon eyes very well as they're a named zoa from waaay back in the day.....the ones you have there on your frag are different. Trust me on this.

The micromussa frags from AK come from "Japan"....the zoas on it are also from that area (although I use quotes very loosely as saying it's from Japan doesn't necessarily mean it's from Japan, nahmean?)


----------



## Jules

Very interesting. I really like em too and if all goes well and they grow, I would be happy to shoot you a couple Patwa


----------



## Patwa

awesome.....if you can frag them down the road that would be great 

I was kicking myself for not buying it when I saw it initially lol


----------

